# re: solid brick crack -- recommended fix



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> But whatever you do DON'T bump it....


Not familiar with this terminology... please help.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

"Bump" means move a thread to the top of the forum without adding anything useful to the conversation. It is pretty much universally frowned upon in the online community, right below posting in ALL CAPS.


----------

